# sudo-script als standarduser ohne konsole ausführen



## mschlegel (10. Januar 2008)

Moin

Sorry für den komischen Betreff, aber was anderes ist mir nicht eingefallen 

Zuerst einmal, es geht um *opensuse 10.3*.
Im Büro meines Vaters wird die Linux-Kiste als Server für diverse Dienste genutzt (Samba, Fax). Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei ein VPN einzurichten. Dafür brauche ich ja eine Netzwerkbrücke und um diese zu starten und zu stoppen kommen zwei *Scripte* zum Einsatz.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über ein Script (das einfach per Doppelklick ausgeführt wird), eine grafische Passworteingabe aufzurufen wodurch das Script dann die benötigten Rechte erhällt?

Ich stelle mir das so vor, wie beim Updater, der fragt mich ja auch erst nach dem root-PW.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu verwirrend ;-)
Schon mal Danke im Voraus.


----------

